# Sprinkler rotor at bottom of slope



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Current setup is #1. Irrigated water sprays into the slope. My theory is that I am not getting the same distance of coverage as I would if it was a flat surface.

I see options are either angle the rotor so that it throws more up, than out, which places me at risk of the water being blown away by the wind, or going with a larger pop-up riser.

I am unsure if a 6" vs. 4" riser will make much of a difference in the first place, where I may have been just as well not changing at all.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it should be angled with the slope of the lawn like in #2


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I think it should be angled with the slope of the lawn like in #2


I'll give that a try. I was concerned that it would spray too high into the air, blow away, and also not provide the sufficient throw, distance-wise.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

I have HUGE slopes and the installers placed them angled with the slope.


----------

